# kyosho perfex servos Help!



## fuzzchop (Sep 28, 2001)

I have a inferno 7.5 rtr and have upgraded it and was wondering what thr servo specs are or who makes them for kyosho they are perfex 102 bk servos they are holding up well I won the b main in buggy with them.


----------

